# Sticky  What did you do WITH your Cruze today



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i got a set of componet speakers and a amp to put in.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I am dying of curiosity why a custom trunk liner? what are the benefits and what does it do in there? I didn't even know they made such a thing unless you were going for the big stereo


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it rains _"...a lot..."_ in the Philippines (can you say: tropical tradewinds & typhoons?) and that fibery stuff eventually disintigrates after it gets too wet.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Today was no biggie, but Monday I got caught in the traffic jam from **** in an ice storm in Dallas. The Cruze was fantastic and got me through.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I drove 55mph to work in a blizzard. on stock all seasons
And I was completely safe, didn't swerve, lose traction, or have any issues. The traction in this car is extremely well done


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I got up at 5:30 and dug the car out from under7 inches of snow, cleared a path through the bank of snow the plow created at the end of the drive and then drove my wife to work because her car doesn't have winter tires. My car seemed to weave a bit on the road but I think its because the tires are wider than what my little Echo had. Thanks for the reply 70 cuda.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

> I am dying of curiosity why a custom trunk liner? what are the benefits and what does it do in there? I didn't even know they made such a thing unless you were going for the big stereo


The concept is similar to floor liners except I placed a custom trunk liner on my trunk to place dirty stuff such as old antiques, volleyballs, shovels and my sweaty gym bags... All not to spoil the trunk trunk matting. 

For today, I had my CRUZE washed down at a carwash.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

the morning after the snow, I managed to dig mine out of this state and get into work. I was the only person in the office who made it in. Everyone else was too chicken. 

And I had no trouble at all on the roads, either.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> the morning after the snow, I managed to dig mine out of this state and get into work. I was the only person in the office who made it in. Everyone else was too chicken.
> 
> And I had no trouble at all on the roads, either.


 The road in the pic looks perfectly clear to me.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

robertbick said:


> The road in the pic looks perfectly clear to me.


Don't tell me, tell the 8 wusses who didn't show up to work that day.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Don't tell me, tell the 8 wusses who didn't show up to work that day.


 I'm not knocking you at all... just kidding around since I live in an area with lots of snow.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Around here (Texas), that snow would cripple the city, even though it is much less dangerous than 1/4 inch of ice, which we get every winter. We had 14 inches of snow last year, a record, and the first "white Christmas" in 83 years and it shut the cities down for a week. Thankfully, it was a holiday week!


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had no trouble in the snow and ice and have felt perfectly safe. Yesterday my youngest son and I went to Tennessee to see my daughter for her 21st birthday. It was a great drive. I felt like the King of the Road! I was a very proud parent.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Me too! ;-)
RGM


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

>


Did you guys have any trouble starting your CRUZE in such a cold weather? A friend of mine in Charlotte had trouble starting her CRUZE this ongoing winter.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> Did you guys have any trouble starting your CRUZE in such a cold weather? A friend of mine in Charlotte had trouble starting her CRUZE this ongoing winter.


Not at all. Mine's been started up just fine in weather in the 20s and 30s. Lowest temp was 19F, and it still started fine.

Had a similar adventure this morning getting into work, with about an inch of ice encrusting the car exterior, and ice and slush all over the roads and sleet coming down steadily. A couple cars spun out ahead of me on the way to work, but the Cruze drove rock solid through it.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

We have had a couple spells of about -20 F mornings here in Minnesota and the Cruze popped to life instantly every time I started it.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I've not had any problems starting my Cruze cold either. The lowest it's been as been around 10* F for me but mostly 18-24* F when I start her up.

Back to the thread topic, today I didn't do much other than drive to work. I plan on swinging by the dealership to see if I can't price out some 6x9 Speaker adapters and get those installed.


----------



## LorettaShilling (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't do anything with my Cruze because I ordered it with the RS package and they won't build and deliver it yet. How long must I keep waiting??????? This has been going on since the end of October!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bought and placed this stickers on the back windshield of my CRUZE.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Debadged yesterday
Wash and light detail today (this car doesn't get dirty.. not even the engine bay!) 
Will be installing hid's tonight (right Derek?)


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

XtraVision bulbs, wash, clay bar, and single coat of Liquid Glass. 2nd coat going on in 90 minutes.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

drove by the dealer at which my cruze has been sitting at for 10 days and counting...sigh...maybe I'll get it back nextweek

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## johnny42544 (Mar 16, 2012)

Drove mine home from the dealer today!


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought mine 160 miles away from home. Enjoyed a great first day, with a great new car! Averaged 35.7 for the trip home. 2011 2LT RS 6A


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Took a nice drive from VA Beach down into North Carolina until I ran out of road at some body of water- what a great drive!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Random drives are always nice. When I had my MR2 and the weather was perfect, I'd drop the t tops and just keep driving. Almost made it Cali several times before turning back.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Took some nice photos of my cae still a lil dirty but hey you cant wash it everyday check my gatage and vote for me in cotm

h3llion


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats to the new owners.

Xeno, sorry to hear about. And sorry cause I lol'ed a little.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Drove it home from the dealer and I waxed it, 54 miles on it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lights installed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son came over, washed with Turtle car wash, spent three hours together with that clay bar stuff, then a thick coat of wax. I thought I had it clean by spending fours hour on it the day before, but got out the halogen lamp, couldn't believe I missed so many spots. He showed me his Nitro same thing, but grandma was getting tired keeping up with a 3 1/2 and a four month old baby, so we didn't get to his.

His estimation of this problem is road crews repairing all the damage caused by using excessive road salt on our roads, hand shoveling that asphalt with those ground up tires mixed in and not packing it down.

Now that the Cruze is all nice and clean again, think I will just leave it in the garage.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

At this point all i can do is laugh, because it's in the ship soo often...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

NickD said:


> Son came over, washed with Turtle car wash, spent three hours together with that clay bar stuff, then a thick coat of wax. I thought I had it clean by spending fours hour on it the day before, but got out the halogen lamp, couldn't believe I missed so many spots. He showed me his Nitro same thing, but grandma was getting tired keeping up with a 3 1/2 and a four month old baby, so we didn't get to his.
> 
> His estimation of this problem is road crews repairing all the damage caused by using excessive road salt on our roads, hand shoveling that asphalt with those ground up tires mixed in and not packing it down.
> 
> Now that the Cruze is all nice and clean again, think I will just leave it in the garage.


Same here, car looked so nice all clean that I left in the garage haha


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

silverram323 said:


> Drove it home from the dealer and I waxed it, 54 miles on it.


...gotta love the "his & hers" ride-share program! 

...here, it's NEW for her and OLD for me, too (but, _not _color-coded...ha,ha)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Waste of time, had to drive 80 miles last night to return our granddaughter to her parents, ha, she didn't want to go back home, grandma and pa spoil her. Now the front of the car is all covered with dead gnats, of course they are dead. Nice part of having a white car, can see that blood splatter.

That really doesn't hurt anything, car stills runs, but wonder what my condenser looks like with all those tiny bugs splattered all over. That can hurt.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I drove another 200+ miles today. Since Jan. 9th, I've got a grand total of 9,339 miles. Same s**t, different day.:th_coolio:


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Crossed the 21,000 mile mark... Fun.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I just hit my 17,300 KM mark. Car is NEARLY 6 months old!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With that thick coat of wax, those bugs were easy to wipe off, guess I will be waxing my car every five minutes.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I now have decided on which mesh grille to order....will prolly commit to it on payday (Friday!).

E&G CLASSICS® 1235-B108-11RS - Chevy Cruze 2011-2012 Black Ice Super Fine Mesh Grille - RS


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Passed the 10,000 mile mark today after only 78 days of ownership. I bought steelies and tire pressure monitors for my snow tires a little while back, but haven't gotten them mounted. Plenty of time to take care of that now that it's spring.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I finally got my windows tinted, 50% (legal) on the door windows and 35% on the rear (not legal but hard to test)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will post pictures tonight, but finally got around to swapping out my interior/license palte bulbs with LEDS.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted to change oil in my 2011 cruze but 1st i had to make some budget built car ramps. I used two 2x10 x 8' that i already had in the shed, i cut 4 12" pieces off and then cut 6 2x4 at 11" long and spaced it out like this, works like a charm. Took 30 minutes to build and didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Swapped my interior and license plate lights with LEDS about 2 days ago, don't make much sense to take pictures of just...light? but i will take a pic of the license plate if i remember to do so.


----------



## jimmyfogg (Apr 8, 2012)

Picked mine up from the dealer!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been off since Monday so I didnt do a **** thing. I do my 40hrs in 3 days so I can have Monday to Thursday to myself.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

First fuel-up and wash, removed intake resonator. I maxed the tires a couple of days ago.


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

Wondered where the next oil leak will be coming from? Anyone have a list? What's up with these 1.4 liter engines and poor gaskets and seals??


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Replaced the front brake rotors and pads, 139,800 miles. I'm sure that this is not the first brake pad replacement. RH was still okay, some wear left on both in/out. LH was........

......ZERO pad on the outboard pad. ?










Evidence of the outboard pad wearing on the disc. ? 











The whole LH Disc. 










Outboard pad vs Inboard Pad. RH pads looked just like the Inboard pad.










LH rotor & pads all back together. ?










I may be doing a complete caliper replacement on the fronts during my Christmas vacation, next month.  I was only looking at changing the rear brake shoes, during my Vacation next month.

FYI - RH pads & rotor. Did the RH rotor and pads first.









Below, waiting on my friend to return with a C-clamp to smash the caliper piston back into the caliper housing.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just like how our RH side was - down to the backing pad.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boy I wish I had a nice warm dry garage to work in?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got rear-ended by a dump truck ? Luckily it was low speed so minor damage


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Did my 15k service today. Oil change and tire rotation. Used the spare to make it easy to flip them all around. 
After that did a good multi point visual check all over and washed the car when I was done.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Boy I wish I had a nice warm dry garage to work in?


So do I, not my garage.

A friend offered up his garage and assistance, since it was pouring rain that day. Snowed off/on yesterday, enough to make a mess, and is supposed to continue "snowing" tonight. My garage looks like a storage locker, with just enough space to walk around and get out the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Discovered that a 1.4T on 87 octane in good running condition is capable of over 110 mph.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Discovered that a 1.4T on 87 octane in good running condition is capable of over 110 mph.


Discovered about 8 months ago, that ours (1.4T) runs like crap on 87, at any speed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Discovered about 8 months ago, that ours (1.4T) runs like crap on 87, at any speed.


Could be the supplier. I always go to the same station group - 95% of the time and have no issues at all.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Discovered about 8 months ago, that ours (1.4T) runs like crap on 87, at any speed.


My '17 1.4T runs perfectly fine on 87


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally got to bring her to the dyno. Went to Dyno Source Performance to do baseline pulls. Currently stock and running 87 octane at ~87500 miles on the clock. Next and subsequent tanks will be premium.

Peak Torque: ~130 ft-lbs
Peak Power: ~ 109 HP









The results posted here: Blasirl’s Build:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Finalized install of aftermarket pioneer stereo and maestro rr data link. (Pays to actually read the instructions  ) Works great, sounds great! 

Also installed fiberglass baffle pack mid way into the borla exhaust to bring the note down a tad. Coupled with a big city thunder monster baffle at the tail. Again, works great sounds great!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Took a little trip today (yesterday actually, but who cares)










slips


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Perfect song for the occasion


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Installed LT headlights on my LS.









Last Saturday got windows tinted. 

Fog lights will be here Monday. Then ordering the lowering springs and intake but not sure on K&N or AEM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wem51 (May 8, 2020)

Got mud guards, rear bumper rub strip where the trunk lid opens, and front vanity plate installed!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> Installed LT headlights on my LS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with aem. K&N oil is known to cause problems


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Go with aem. K&N oil is known to cause problems


Thanks. Or is it worth it to spend half a grand on the GMPP intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> Thanks. Or is it worth it to spend half a grand on the GMPP intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK GM won't sell the intake for the 2017. Only 18 and 19. It used to show up in the accessories for the 17 but disappeared. I remember someone on here saying that GM won't do it on the 17, can't remember why though. It comes with a calibration that needs to be done at the dealer as well


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> AFAIK GM won't sell the intake for the 2017. Only 18 and 19. It used to show up in the accessories for the 17 but disappeared. I remember someone on here saying that GM won't do it on the 17, can't remember why though. It comes with a calibration that needs to be done at the dealer as well


Okay so AEM it is. Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yesterday: drove it from Michigan to just North of Charlotte. Didn't have to fill up, though the AC usage and the really piss poor drive through the mountains and then slowdowns just after (plus my wife was driving at that point and is a bit heavy on the gas, especially when frustrated) may have bumped it down from what I had gotten it up to during the first 5.5 hours of driving.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Annnd today: drove it back to Michigan from North Carolina (filled it up a couple days before we left - 48.53 MPG).

Left at 2:10AM and got home around 1:15PM - filled up just before we got home, since I like to "cap off" vacation trips to preserve the mileage...and because the low fuel light was on. 46.89 MPG this time, despite the fact we didn't use AC. I think it's just due to the elevation changes coming back versus going down, as well as being in more city driving with traffic coming back (instead of being in the same spot at 4AM).

Also worth mentioning, I did both ~5-5.5 hour first shifts, and both times I had gotten zero sleep. Apparently that's not necessary for long drives...efficiency!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Annnd today: drove it back to Michigan from North Carolina (filled it up a couple days before we left - 48.53 MPG).
> 
> Left at 2:10AM and got home around 1:15PM - filled up just before we got home, since I like to "cap off" vacation trips to preserve the mileage...and because the low fuel light was on. 46.89 MPG this time, despite the fact we didn't use AC. I think it's just due to the elevation changes coming back versus going down, as well as being in more city driving with traffic coming back (instead of being in the same spot at 4AM).
> 
> Also worth mentioning, I did both ~5-5.5 hour first shifts, and both times I had gotten zero sleep. Apparently that's not necessary for long drives...efficiency!


I'd love to be averaging more than 28 with my gasser but the shitty hilly/stop lights/high speed road commute doesn't do me any favors


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When we drive back, we take US-23 in Ohio for about 50-75 miles, a fair amount of which is city driving - going down we pass through at about 4AM, so that basically presents no issue (both due to traffic and light timing), but we hit it in late morning when we come back, which means we do a lot more stopping and going. At least it's flat.

I believe there is more climbing than descending when it comes to the mountains going home (or at least it seems that way, based both on observation, as well as instantaneous fuel economy), as well, so that has an effect too. 

That all said - the CTD always did wonderfully in the mountains, both in climbing and maintaining speed on the 5+% down grades. It rarely had to downshift to climb a sudden incline at 70-75 mph, and only on the steepest of grades would it exceed the set speed going downhill, thanks to the VGT acting as a psuedo exhaust brake. Now, with the tune, it seemed to be even more effortless in climbing - and it never left 6th gear.

Being able to make the trip there, and the trip back, each on one tank is always pretty convenient. I'm sure if my wife didn't pack half the house (seriously, we brought **** like our cast iron dutch oven down, because we planned to do some cooking while at the in-laws, and they don't have most of what we'd need), it would have helped as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Drove home today from our 9-day trip in Traverse City (_massive_ wine region in Michigan) - 49.75 MPG on the last tank which included the drive home and the last couple days (a bit colder and rainy that usual - had to use the defroster to keep the windows from fogging up the one day it rained pretty hard) of driving around the peninsulas. 

Even if all the rain meant the car did not stay nearly as clean as I was hoping it, it's still plenty beautiful enough for that not to matter.


























One of the nastier nights up there...cold, heavy rain...thank god for retrofits...


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Y'all get some nice mileage! Wow

since my daily commute round trip is only 10-20 miles in stop and go traffic, my MPG is horrible, only about 20-30 mpgs


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It really only jumps up that high if we've got significant highway driving thrown in the mix - most tanks are about 95% city, so they're usually in the mid 30's. But long hauls on the freeway it absolutely loves.

And I still have yet to see if the right rear caliper is stuck, or if it's just the brake pad probably being down to metal making those horrible noises. If it's the former, then that would have dropped efficiency a bit.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I think I'm at 37.7mpg on this tank this week, just my daily commute. If it stays nice and cool and I don't need AC on way home I'm sure I'll break 38mpg for over 400miles. (1.4 HB) it'll probably be an actual 37.8-37.9mpg, and DIC will read a little higher.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, 37.7 over 424 miles. Surprised my memory was so accurate at lunch time. LOL. And still over 35mpg for the past 40k+mi (I deleted it by accident one time...  )

And yes...it's almost time time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went to Menards WITH my Cruze to buy some copper pieces and a shower valve to replace the rotten one in my bathroom. Back to work slave!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I found a bit of a surprise after stepping on the gas!
EDIT: This is much easier to see on youtube.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Today i went off roading with my Cruze. Don’t ask me how I made it up the side of the mountain. Ended up getting stuck here and had to get towed out 😂


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

Maqcro1 said:


> Today i went off roading with my Cruze. Don’t ask me how I made it up the side of the mountain. Ended up getting stuck here and had to get towed out 😂
> 
> Was that off roading on purpose? It looks lucky that your muffler didn't start the grass on fire.
> 
> View attachment 293441


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I got a little lost honestly. And I was given really bad directions.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The boys and I took the Cruze for some outdoor time then later went to try and fetch some ammo for the oldest ones 243 as tomorrow we are headed north to work on deer blinds and some shooting practice..


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Maqcro1 said:


> I got a little lost honestly. And I was given really bad directions.


If those directions took you off-road, then yeah, you were given bad advice. Haha!


----------



## WhiteCruzeGuy (Apr 1, 2021)

I had a nice day climbing the Mount Washington Auto Road. While I usually feel a lack of power on highway hills, this thing climbed the mountain like it was hungry for more. Going back down was a breeze as well. I kept it in first gear and barely had to use the brakes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went to the Kenosha Classic Cruise-in and showed her.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I went to the Kenosha Classic Cruise-in and showed her.
> 
> View attachment 294145
> 
> ...


I like the old Chevy. Is that a squarebody beside it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> I like the old Chevy. Is that a squarebody beside it?


To be honest, I do not remember. There were so many cars and I ran out of room on my SD card.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> I like the old Chevy. Is that a squarebody beside it?


I'm sure seeing Squarebody.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

I bought my 18 Cruze Hatchback LT just to haul my canoe. But last year and so far this year, my bad back prevented me using it for that. Today, I used it to take the canoe to the lake and went for a nice paddle.


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

Nothing for a while now just got back from dealer they replaced both coolant lines and the water pump. I'm just doing regular driving for now and hoping the PCV valve and intake manifold hold strong for now since I still have original equipment on those.


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

Just because it's been a while since anyone posted on this thread...
I commuted all week with my Cruze. No issues, just 38mpg for the week. Next couple of tanks will be 89 octane to see the difference. With today's gas price I only need 3mpg better for it to pay off, and based on performance with this tank of 87 vs the 89 that I used last week for the trip to Oregon..I'm going 89 minimum.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

3D printed spacers to raise the Cruze Culture engine cover up about 1/2", so when I install the ZZP PCV upgrade, the hoses fit under it. 😎🖖


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Going to the repair shop today to see what needs to be done, alignment too!


----------

